

Startup Chile - $40k grants available - imajes
http://www.corfo.cl/startupchile/Default.html

======
jacquesm
Absolutely amazing how fast the turnaround times for acceptance/refusal are, 2
weeks!

Also, this page is in English and it says you don't need to know Spanish in
the FAQ but the linked form for a visum is in Spanish only.

From the FAQ: "During your 6 to 12 month stay entrepreneurs should seek to
achieve the goals stated on their proposed action plan. We will be monitoring
and helping you to accomplish those goals."

So this is a temporary situation, not a permanent one!

PDF with average salaries:

[http://www.corfo.cl/startupchile/download/Avg_Salaries_USD.p...](http://www.corfo.cl/startupchile/download/Avg_Salaries_USD.pdf)

------
lazyjeff
This thread has come up a couple of times:

Just wanted to point out that even if you get the grant, 1) they are
reimbursing you 90% of your startup budget rather than giving $40k cash money,
so 2) you have to put in the other 10% which is 4k.

I don't know if you can just budget $44k as salary but I highly doubt it, so
you'll need to be able to spend the money to get it.

~~~
jacquesm
And there are quite a few reporting requirements. As well as a term that
states that until the final reports are in you are responsible for all the
costs (that's month 6) so I take that to mean that you have to finance all the
costs up to that point out of pocket, or they might claim it back if you don't
report in time and in the way required.

------
niico
Chile its a wonderful country. I've been there several times. Its capital,
Santiago has beautiful neighborhoods and they have this place they like to
call something like their own Wall street center since all the big fancy pants
companies are pretty much in the same block. Many of them speak english and
they have a strong economy. I just cant find any cons of setting up in Chile a
startup. Interesting.

------
andrerobot
Bummer, it's only for people that live abroad.

~~~
jacquesm
From the FAQ:

Do I need to be in Chile to apply? No. Applications can be sent worldwide. Do
I need to be of Chilean nationality? No. The program is open to entrepreneurs
of all nationalities, including Chileans.

~~~
andrerobot
Please read the terms & conditions
[http://www.corfo.cl/startupchile/download/Technical_and_admi...](http://www.corfo.cl/startupchile/download/Technical_and_administrative_mandatory_guidelines_start_up_chile.pdf)

Specific Objectives:

i) To attract 25 entrepreneurs with residence abroad, to Chile during 2010
with the purpose to implement a Business Plan in Chile, through the
application of a project.

Beneficiaries:

Natural person, national or foreign, with residence abroad, that have
innovative business plans for global markets and wish to develop them in
Chile, may apply.

